# MR8 abbestellt. Tschüss Canyon



## winalotarace (27. Februar 2004)

Habe w.g. Terminänderung mein MR8 schweren Herzenz abbestellt und mit beim Local Dealer ein Helius geordert.
Hatte mich echt dadrauf gefreut,  seit Oktober wollte ich ein MR haben und sollte bis April darauf warten.
Nun ist Schluß, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter
wenn es auch nicht so billige Flitzchen sind. Geld ist nicht alles. 
Ein Produkt welches nur 5 Monate im Jahr erhältlich ist sollte dann schon einzigartig sein und das ist ein MTB nun mal nicht.
Sorry, Canyon für die tolle Werbung. Ist ein Lehrstück für ein Marketinglehrgang. Erwartung wecken und dann nicht bedienen können ist schon bitter. Schade um das schöne Geld.

Melde mich ab wechsele aus gegebenem Anlass das Forum.
Viel Erfolg noch beim Warten auf Godot


----------



## holti72 (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo winalotarace,

denke das kann jeder verstehen! Du wirst auch sicherlich die/der einzige bleiben.  .

Gibt halt nacher viele Sparbuch-Bikes   

Ich bin ja erst seit dieser Saison an Canyon interessiert, aber mal ne Frage. War das auch letztes Jahr schon so ein Krampf? Die verkaufen ja nur 9 Monate im Jahr Bikes. Alte kann man nicht mehr ordern, neue erst ab März/April zu haben.


holti72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

es tut uns natürlich leid, das wir Dich nicht zufrieden stellen konnten. Uns ist bewusst, das die Liefersituation bei den betroffenen Modellen absolut nicht befriedigend ist. Mit langen Lieferzeiten haben auch in den letzten Jahren am Anfang der Saison immer zu kämpfen gehabt. Für 2004 sind wir deutlich früher in der Planung gewesen als in den Vorjahren, die aktuellen Modelle kommen auch knapp 10 Wochen früher als 2003 (speziell die ES-Modelle, die letztes Jahr erst sehr spät da waren). Leider hat die angespannte Liefersituation bei Shimano uns nicht gerade geholfen. Es ist jetzt schon absehbar, das Shimano-Teile auch für 2005 immer noch sehr knapp sein werden und lange Lieferzeiten haben. Deshalb sind wir in der Planung für 2005 jetzt schon so weit wie wir noch nie in den vergangenen Jahren waren um ähnliche Engpäße und Verzögerungen wie dieses Jahr bei verschiedenen Modellen zu vermeiden.

Schade, das wir Dich dieses Jahr nicht bedienen konnten, aber das war ja sicher auch nicht das letzte Bike das Du gekauft hast .

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MortimerBooster (28. Februar 2004)

Wenn Shimano doch so ´ne Bremse ist, warum werden denn keine Sram Schaltwerke verbaut ?? 

Da die Trigger Schalthebel nun endlich auch für Deutschland zu haben sind......

Schade wenn man sich so in die Abhängigkeit eines Monopolisten begibt....

 Gruss Dirk


----------



## Daryl (28. Februar 2004)

Ich wollte auch kein SRAM haben, da warte ich lieber ein paar Tage mehr und so sehen es wohl die meisten. SRAM ist eben immer noch ein Außenseiter, was nicht unbedingt etwas mit Qualität zu tun haben muß.


----------



## kh-cap (1. März 2004)

geht mir auch so. bin jahrelang sram gefahren. ist voll in ordnung. nur als ich das mr 9 gesehen habe, wußte ich, da kommt mir nichts anderes als die xtr dran. für mich sieht es perfekt aus. edler rahmen mit absolut edlen komponeneten. und dann der schaltkomfort, super (auch wenns nur testrunden waren, ich bin zufrieden).
für alle anderen gilt: was glaubt ihr eigentlich was passiert, wenn alle hersteller mit lieferschwierigkeiten auf sram und magura ausweichen? richtig. man bekommt plötzlich shimano und die anderen können nicht liefern. es wird halt nichts mehr auf vorrat produziert. geht doch mal zu euren händlern und schaut euch um. was hat der noch vorrätig im vergleich zu vor 10 jahren? geht halt leider auf kosten der kunden. die müssen dann halt mal luft ablassen (nicht wahr daryl) und dann gehts weiter.
gruß

kh-cap

ps.: he daryl, freut mich das du auch wartest. ich denke es lohnt sich.


----------



## bluesky (5. März 2004)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Es ist jetzt schon absehbar, das Shimano-Teile auch für 2005 immer noch sehr knapp sein werden und lange Lieferzeiten haben.



shimano betreibt hier seit jahren die künstliche verknappung eines gutes (vor allem da wo man an den japanern nicht vorbei kommt) ... das hält den preis oben ... die könnten locker dreimal soviel herstellen ... dann würde man aber die preise nicht mehr bezahlen


----------



## Daryl (5. März 2004)

he, kh-kap   

ja ich warte auch, die verschiebung lag in einem bereich der für mich akzeptabel war. ich finde es zwar nur mäßig spaßig bei so einem teuren spielzeug wie dem mr9 verschoben zu werden, andererseits ist das preis/leistungsverhältnis überragend und rein optisch gesehen ist das mr9 eine augenweide. sofern also nicht noch einmal verschoben wird, werd ich bei der stange bleiben.
mein gemecker war ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint und michael hat es ganz sicher auch so verstanden, abgesehen davon kümmert er sich dann schon sehr gut um die belange seiner kunden.

und an das mr9 gehört in der tat kein sram, das verschandelt den ganzen style - jetzt noch die 959er pedale (die schon warten) und die b-2 barends von syntace dran (die auch schon warten) und die kiste ist komplett´


----------



## weissbierbiker (5. März 2004)

@daryl: nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn du das bist auf dem foto passen die sram teile echt nicht zu dir-bist halt eher der mainstreamtyp- aber ich find die xtr teile auch sehr schick und edel. grüssle wbb


----------



## Blauwasseradler (5. März 2004)

Warten ist eine furchtbare Sache. Aber das mit den Töchtern zweifle ich an.
Canyonbikes sind einzigartig und nachdem ich ein neues MTB habe, (mein Nachbar ein Rennrad von Canyon - voll begeistert), würde ich erst recht warten, denn wenn man das Bike vor sich hat, ist es ein echter "Hingucker"! Die Qualität und besonders die geilen Fahreigenschaften sind bestechend. Ich habe so viele Bikes angeschaut
und wenn mir die Qualität und die Optik gefielen, lag der Preis eben nicht nur ein paar Euro höher, sonder gleich 1.000-2.000 Euro.

Aber wer weiß, ob das für dich überhaupt eine Rolle spielt.
Es gibt Leute die kaufen Bikes für 5.000 Euro. Warum nicht.

Das waren Gedanken eines glücklichen Canyonbikebesitzers!http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1107796#







			
				winalotarace schrieb:
			
		

> Habe w.g. Terminänderung mein MR8 schweren Herzenz abbestellt und mit beim Local Dealer ein Helius geordert.
> Hatte mich echt dadrauf gefreut,  seit Oktober wollte ich ein MR haben und sollte bis April darauf warten.
> Nun ist Schluß, andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter
> wenn es auch nicht so billige Flitzchen sind. Geld ist nicht alles.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2004)

Blauwasseradler schrieb:
			
		

> ....lag der Preis eben nicht nur ein paar Euro höher, sonder gleich 1.000-2.000 Euro......



Übertreibst nicht ein wenig? Welche Räder hast du dir da angesehen, welchen Preis hatten die, bei welchem Händler?????

200-500 Euro lass ich mir ja gerade noch einreden (Listenpreis, ohne Verhandlung mit dem Händler), aber 2000 Euro ---> du bist ein Träumer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (5. März 2004)

Nennt mir mal nen gleichwertiges Bike von anderen Marken, mit derselben Ausstattung zu dem Preis eines MR 9; MR 8; MR7; MR 6 ?? Ich zumindest hab lange gesucht, und nichts (ähnliches)gefunden. Wenn dann wars nen Modell von 2002 oder zu teuer.


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2004)

Ich habe mein Pendant bei Ghost gefunden. 

Und selbst, wenn du nichts entsprechendes findest, ähnliche Bikes mit ähnlicher Ausstattung sind SICHER nicht um 2000 Euro teurer, wie oben Blauwasseradler geschrieben hat. Teurer vielleicht (kommt auf das jeweilige Verhandlungsgeschick an), aber nicht so viel...... Da hat jemand hirnlos irgendwelche Zahlen in die Tastatur geklopft, nur damit er einen Beitrag hier schreibt......


----------



## Martin M (6. März 2004)

MortimerBooster schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Shimano doch so ´ne Bremse ist, warum werden denn keine Sram Schaltwerke verbaut ??
> 
> Da die Trigger Schalthebel nun endlich auch für Deutschland zu haben sind......
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Allerdings wird auch sehr viel über Preis und Menge gemacht, wenn man z.B. 25% der Bikes mit SRAM-Schaltkomponenten ausstattet, hat man immer noch keine XT-Kurbel, und auch der Umwerfer fehlt noch. Bei den Bremsen wäre das wohl kein Problem, da arbeitet Canyon ja schon mit einem namhaften deutschen Hersteller zusammen.

Bei Shimano wird Canyon den ganzen Kram en bloc deutlich günstiger bekommen, als wenn alles in Einzelteilen von verschiedenen Herstellern eingekauft wird. 
Und der Preis ist ja eines der Hauptargumente für den kauf eines Canyon-Bikes, wenn ich die verschiedenen Beiträge richtig deute.
Lieferengpässe etc. werden dann auf mehrere Lieferanten ausgeweitet, was das Handling für Canyon nicht gerade einfacher macht.

Alles nicht so einfach ...

Aber ich werd, wenn meine 8fach XT-Ritzel /KB hin sind, auf SRAM umrüsten.


----------



## zwo2 (6. März 2004)

danke @weisbierbiker ! 
Hättest du es maryl nicht geschrieben, hätte ich es gemacht!!!

auch wenn ich zumindest mit der funktion und dem presi von shimano zufrieden bin, würde ich mir schaltkomponenten von sram ans bike wünschen. allein schon, um einen teil dazu beizutragen diesen konzern aus seiner monopolstellung zu vertreiben. der service ist ein absoluter witz, die system wie dualcontrol und centerlock vernichten solch super firmen wie magura und ähnliches. eigentlich ist es eine schande. sobald ich noch ein wenig geld für mein cc-rad habe, werde ich es nach erhalt erst mal umrüsten.

@maryl: nicht nur shimano gibt es von der stange, so typen wie dich auch!


----------



## fone (6. März 2004)

he leute!

dass andreas keinen post ohne persönliche beleidigung hinbekommt, daran hab ich mich ja schon gewöhnt, aber ich find es nicht angebracht hier aufgrund von "hochglanzfotos" über andere zu urteilen.

und verschiedene meinungen haben hier schliesslich fast alle.

danke

gruß
fone


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> he leute!
> 
> dass andreas keinen post ohne persönliche beleidigung hinbekommt, daran hab ich mich ja schon gewöhnt, aber ich find es nicht angebracht hier aufgrund von "hochglanzfotos" über andere zu urteilen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, wenn es als persönliche Beleidigung rübergekommen ist.... War eigentlich nicht meine Absicht. Hiermit möchte ich mich persönlich bei allen entschuldigen, die es so auffassen..... Ich stehe auch dazu, mal Fehler zu machen.

Aber wenn jemand einen solch offensichtlichen Irrsinn schreibt, so regt mich das schon ein bisserl auf. Und ich bin auch weiterhin eurer Meinung, dass Canyon gute Bikes baut, aber heuer hat es großteils an den Lieferterminen gelegen, dass Canyon nicht 2 Bikes an mich verkaufen konnte (für meine Frau und mich). Vielleicht in ein paar Saisonen wieder einmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daryl (7. März 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @daryl: nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn du das bist auf dem foto passen die sram teile echt nicht zu dir-bist halt eher der mainstreamtyp- aber ich find die xtr teile auch sehr schick und edel. grüssle wbb




na vielen dank für die abwertende typberatung weißbierbiker, inwieweit bei dir der vermeintlicher "vorbau" durch übermässigen weißbiergenuß demnächst das oberrohr berührt, lassen wir auch mal im bereich der phantasie. haha - "bloß nicht falsch verstehen"


----------



## Daryl (7. März 2004)

und zu dir zwo

dein kindliches gemüt lasse ich mal unkommentiert, wer hier gleich mit persönlichen beleidigungen um sich schlagen muß ohne die leute zu kennen, der ist eh noch nicht ganz reif für diese welt


----------



## zwo2 (7. März 2004)

man brauch dich nicht persönlich zu kennen. es reicht aus deinen arroganten posts schlüsse zu ziehen.....


----------



## weissbierbiker (7. März 2004)

@daryl: das mit dem vorbau und dem oberrohr ist tatsächlich ein problem  aber ich versuch das gerade mit ein zwei pils am abend zu bekämpfen  

( ich meinte nur das das mit der xtr zu dir passt wegen dem gelben armstrong trikot) grüssle wbb


----------



## kleinbiker (7. März 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte Centurion mal ein NoPogo Eurofighter im Programm. An dem Rad war kein (oder fast kein, da ich die genaue Ausstattung nicht mehr im Kopf habe) Shimano Teil verbaut, weil eben nur Teile aus Europa verbaut wurden: Magura, Sachs (damals noch nicht SRAM), Hügi, Marzocchi, usw. Nach diesem Vorbild sollte es den Herstellern doch wohl möglich sein, auch mal ein paar Räder im Programm zu haben, die auf Shimano-Teile verzichten (bis auf den Umwerfer vielleicht). Dann kann der Kunda selber entscheiden, ob der lieber ein halbes Jahr auf sein Shimano-Rad warten möchte, oder doch lieber innerhalb ein paar Tagen oder wenigen Wochen ein No-Shimano-Bike fahren möchte.

Das einige No-Shimano-Teile nicht die gewohnte Haltbarkeit und nicht den gewohnten Komfort habe (Kurbeln, Lager etc.) mag vielleicht sein, aber es gibt viele Hersteller, die FSA, RaceFace und Truvative verbauen, und die Teile funktionieren meistens auch nicht viel schlechter.

Also wie schon gesagt: sollen die Hersteller dem Kunden doch die Entscheidung lassen, welche Ausstattung er haben möchte. Nur wenn der Kunde nicht die Wahl hat, dann habe wir eben genau diese Situation.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Daryl (7. März 2004)

@zwo

ist scho recht, du bist halt ein held, ein revoluzzer weil du nicht shimano fährst und überhaupt - zwecklos! behalt deine persönlichen aversionen einfach mal für dich. ich überlese dich jetzt auch einfach mal...


----------



## Blauwasseradler (8. März 2004)

Es ist für manche Tipper anscheinend leicht, andere für blöd
oder hirnlos zu verurteilen. Schade.

Trotzdem nochmals zum Preis. Generell habt ihr recht, daß Räder mit
gleicher Ausstattung nicht mehr als 200-500  Euro kosten.
Aber wenn man meine Zeilen richtig liest, war für meine Kostenbetrachtung auch die Obtik aussschlaggebend. Und da ist es auch jetzt noch so, daß die
Räder die mir technisch und aber auch obtisch sehr gefallen (und gute Testergebnisse haben), eben das Doppelte kosten.







[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mein Pendant bei Ghost gefunden.
> 
> Und selbst, wenn du nichts entsprechendes findest, ähnliche Bikes mit ähnlicher Ausstattung sind SICHER nicht um 2000 Euro teurer, wie oben Blauwasseradler geschrieben hat. Teurer vielleicht (kommt auf das jeweilige Verhandlungsgeschick an), aber nicht so viel...... Da hat jemand hirnlos irgendwelche Zahlen in die Tastatur geklopft, nur damit er einen Beitrag hier schreibt......


----------



## kh-cap (8. März 2004)

Blauwasseradler schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist für manche Tipper anscheinend leicht, andere für blöd
> oder hirnlos zu verurteilen. Schade.
> 
> Trotzdem nochmals zum Preis. Generell habt ihr recht, daß Räder mit
> ...



du hast schon vollkommen recht. es soll mir einer ein vergleichbares modell zeigen, dass ich für 200.- mehr bekomme (habe das mr 9 bestellt). man darf nicht nur an die gruppe denken. auch sattelstütze, sattel, laufräder, vorbau, lenker, ritzelpaket (bei den meisten kein xtr). das zählt dann auch dazu. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich für ein race-bike dieser aussattung mindestens 1500.- mehr ausgeben muß.
und warum die diskussion über shimano (zumindest auf dem niveau)? kauft euch doch andere räder (gilt vor allem die es fürs gleiche geld überall bekommen). steppenwolf bietet baukastensystem an, votec bietet sram an und fast alle hersteller bieten solorahmen an. baut sie euch doch selbst auf oder lasst sie aufbauen (fürs gleiche geld oder 200.- mehr  ) es wird keiner gezwungen rein shimano zu kaufen, auch bei canyon nicht. schaut in den katalog, es gibt alternativen. 
und zu dir zwo. warum meckerst du? kauf dir ein anderes rad, lass dir eins aufbauen, wo ist dein problem? vor allem mußt du eins lernen, wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können.
gruß

kh-cap
ach so, noch eins bevor ich niedergemacht werde: ja, ich stelle das mr 9 auf eine stufe mit rocky, bergwerk, centurion, speci., cannondale u.s.w. und da habe ich auch die preisvergleiche her.


----------



## zwo2 (9. März 2004)

einstecken kann ich.....

zurück zum thema:
prinzipiell habe ich auch nichts gegen shimano. super funktion, tolle optik und der preis ist ein argument. ich fahren selbst seit 8 bald neun jahren die xt in verschiedenen generationen. 
das einzige was mich jetzt zum nachdenken gebracht hat, ist die tatsache, daß an den canyonbikes, dafür kann aber canyon nichts, centerlock und dualcontrol etc. verbaut ist. nach längerem nachdenken und das kann hier wohl keiner abstreiten, binden dich diese parts über jahre an ein und dasselbe bike, denn man hat nicht die möglichkeit nach einer geraumen zeit andere parts zu berauen. das ist mit einem riesen kostenaufwand verbunden, es sei denn firmen wie magura oder tune entscheiden sich auch auf centerlock umzusteigen, was ich nicht hoffe und auch nicht glaube. bis diese zwei technologien auf den markt kamen, habe ich noch große stücke auf shimano gesetzt.
ich will hier keinem die marke ausreden und im prinzip kann jeder sein ding durchziehen. tue ich ja auch. und dafür gibt es diese foren. auch wenn es ab und zu in streit ausartet, aber im endeffekt vertritt hier nur jeder mehr oder weniger seine meinung!
gruß zwo


----------



## winalotarace (11. März 2004)

Danke für eure Anteilnahme.

Was mich wohl noch interresieren würd ob ich hier ein Einzelschicksal darstelle, oder ob es anderen ähnlich geht.

PS Ein Rad zusammenzustelln nach eigenen Vorstellungen wie ein gutes Essen in einem Top Fress-Tempel , verschafft einem das tiefe Gefühl ein wirkliches Unikat zu treten und kein Stangen-Produkt das sicher sehr gut ist aber halt nicht Einzigartig.
Aber wie sagt man: Jeder Jeck ist anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krondrim (11. März 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> du hast schon vollkommen recht. es soll mir einer ein vergleichbares modell zeigen, dass ich für 200.- mehr bekomme (habe das mr 9 bestellt). man darf nicht nur an die gruppe denken. auch sattelstütze, sattel, laufräder, vorbau, lenker, ritzelpaket (bei den meisten kein xtr). das zählt dann auch dazu. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass ich für ein race-bike dieser aussattung mindestens 1500.- mehr ausgeben muß.
> und warum die diskussion über shimano (zumindest auf dem niveau)? kauft euch doch andere räder (gilt vor allem die es fürs gleiche geld überall bekommen). steppenwolf bietet baukastensystem an, votec bietet sram an und fast alle hersteller bieten solorahmen an. baut sie euch doch selbst auf oder lasst sie aufbauen (fürs gleiche geld oder 200.- mehr  ) es wird keiner gezwungen rein shimano zu kaufen, auch bei canyon nicht. schaut in den katalog, es gibt alternativen.
> und zu dir zwo. warum meckerst du? kauf dir ein anderes rad, lass dir eins aufbauen, wo ist dein problem? vor allem mußt du eins lernen, wer austeilt muß auch einstecken können.
> gruß
> ...


Ohne dir wirklich nahetreten zu wollen, aber Canyon würde ich eher auf eine Stufe mit Cube, Stevens, Ghost, Katarga, Newton oder ähnliche stellen. Ein Vergleich mit den "bekannten" Marken kann nur hinken, da hier das Namensprestige bei weitem mehr wert ist (ob die Qualität jetzt besser ist, sei mal dahingestellt). Aber nach solchen Aussagen ist es auch klar, warum ihr auf dermaßen hohe Preisdifferenzen zu "Konkurrenzprodukten" kommt. Vor allem mit einer hochpreisigen wie Kanonenteil würde ich solche Produkte sicher nicht vergleichen.

Und mein Canyon habe ich erst gar nicht bestellt, da es Ende vorigen Jahres schon heftige Diskussionen über den Liefertermin gab. Da war ich schon damals verunsichert, und wie man sieht, habe ich mich nicht getäuscht.

Vielleicht wird ja das bei Canyon besser, dann wird auch eines bestellt, aber so nicht.

PS: ich habe mal jetzt nur schnell meine gesamelten Kataloge und Preislisten durchgestöbert: sowohl das Stevens F-9, als auch das Ghost Scandium bekommst um ca. 200,-- teurer als das Mr-9 (hier allerdings noch ohne Pedale und Lieferpreis). Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick hast den gleichen Preis. Und beim Ghost hast du z.B. einen ganz feinen Scandium-Rahmen, den nicht jeder fährt, beim Stevens hast dafür ein bisserl ein eigenes Design, dass auch bei weitem mehr ins Auge sticht als ein MR-9.

Meine Meinung, und jetzt könnt ihr Verfechter auf mich los gehen, wie auf alle anderen, die es wagen, Canyon nicht bis in den siebenten Himmel zu loben.


----------



## punkrockhamburg (11. März 2004)

Ich verstehe nicht, was die Diskussion hier soll?

Es ist doch jedem klar, dass Canyon nicht das Prestige von Marken wie Rotwild o.ä. genießt; aber auch ein deutlich besseres P/L-Verhältnis innehat. Jeder weiss doch wo die Marken ungefähr einzusortieren sind...

Jeder entscheidet sich halt für das Bike, welches für ihn am sinnvollsten erscheint. Punkt.

Was soll dieses ewige Missionarsverhalten (Hey - ich fahr jetzt XY, ist viel besser als YX...)? 

Gruß - Josch


----------



## Mausilausi (11. März 2004)

Hallo Hardrocker,
da muss ich Dir zustimmen! Prestige oder Markensymbolik hin oder her, GUT müssen die Bikes sein und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis muss stimmen und bitteschön, wo ist das besser als bei Canyon?????? Nur vom Namen habe ich nichts! Das gesparte Geld lege ich lieber in ein paar nützlichere Dinge an, als in irgendwelche Prestigegeräte


----------



## Krondrim (11. März 2004)

Mausilausi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hardrocker,
> da muss ich Dir zustimmen! Prestige oder Markensymbolik hin oder her, GUT müssen die Bikes sein und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis muss stimmen und bitteschön, wo ist das besser als bei Canyon?????? Nur vom Namen habe ich nichts! Das gesparte Geld lege ich lieber in ein paar nützlichere Dinge an, als in irgendwelche Prestigegeräte


Um das geht es ja gar nicht. Es geht einfach darum, dass kh-cap diesen Vergleich anstellte, der einfach nicht haltbar ist, wie ihr ja auch sagt.


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

zur Vergleichbarkeit unserer Bikes möchte ich nur folgendes schreiben: Wir treiben in der Entwicklung und Fertigung unserer Räder einen Aufwand, der sicher deutlich über das hinausgeht, was viele unserer Mitbewerber, egal ob Versender oder klassischer Handel, auf sich nehmen. Wir haben alleine in den letzten 3 Jahren über 20 Patente und Gebrauchsmuster angemeldet, entwickeln eigene Formen für Rahmendetails wie Ausfallenden, Dämpferaufnahmen, Tretlager, Rohrprofile usw, haben einen eigenen Prüfstand, und lassen bei den besten Herstellern in Taiwan fertigen. Es gibt nicht viele Fahrradfirmen, die eine solche Entwicklung vor Produktionsanlauf machen. Deshalb ist unser Verständnis nicht, der Preis-Leistungskönig zu sein. Billig ist einfach und es gibt immer jemanden, der noch billiger sein kann. Wir möchten qualitativ sehr hochwertige Bikes mit eigenem Design und eigenen Detaillösungen anbieten, wie man sie eigentlich nur von "Edelherstellern" kennt. Das gute Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kommt einzig und alleine durch unseren Vertriebsweg, der die hohen Kosten für Rahmen und Komponentenentwicklung wieder etwas abfedert.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Krondrim (11. März 2004)

Das glaube ich gerne, wobei ich aber anmerken möchte, dass gerade euer (heuer nicht funktionierender) Vertriebsweg daran schuld ist, dass ich mir kein Canyon bestellte.

PS: hast du den Text aus dem Katalog abgeschrieben? Das klingt ja ärgstens nach Eigenlob und Werbung.  Nichts für ungut, eure Bikes sind sicher gut, aber preislich mit Kanonenteil zu vergleichen hinkt einfach (ich hab ja geschrieben, dass die Qualität auch besser als bei denen sein kann).


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. März 2004)

```
Nichts für ungut, eure Bikes sind sicher gut, aber preislich mit Kanonenteil zu vergleichen hinkt einfach (ich hab ja geschrieben, dass die Qualität auch besser als bei denen sein kann).
```

woran machst denn du den preis fest ,wenn nicht an der Qualität??
Dir könnte man doch ein dreirad mit stützrädern verkaufen wenn denn dann nur ein renomierter Name draufsteht! Aber ich sage euch : ein grosser Name auf dem rad bringt  spass beim posen ! Dem der fahren will ist das egal, der hat eh spass. ach so noch was: die "grossen" namen die du erwähnst waren auch nicht von anfang an "gross". und ich versteh nicht wieso du nicht einsiehst das canyon für einige wissende schon dazu gehört.....und der kreis wird grösser...wenn du pech hast ändern sich die zeiten!


----------



## Mausilausi (11. März 2004)

Hi Weisbierbiker, kann Dir da nur zustimmen! Wenn man die einschlägigen Tests so liest, ist manch "Grosser" schon ein Kleiner!


----------



## Krondrim (12. März 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts für ungut, eure Bikes sind sicher gut, aber preislich mit Kanonenteil zu vergleichen hinkt einfach (ich hab ja geschrieben, dass die Qualität auch besser als bei denen sein kann).
> 
> woran machst denn du den preis fest ,wenn nicht an der Qualität??
> Dir könnte man doch ein dreirad mit stützrädern verkaufen wenn denn dann nur ein renomierter Name draufsteht! Aber ich sage euch : ein grosser Name auf dem rad bringt spass beim posen ! Dem der fahren will ist das egal, der hat eh spass. ach so noch was: die "grossen" namen die du erwähnst waren auch nicht von anfang an "gross". und ich versteh nicht wieso du nicht einsiehst das canyon für einige wissende schon dazu gehört.....und der kreis wird grösser...wenn du pech hast ändern sich die zeiten!


Sorry, so einfach ist es halt nicht. Manche "grosse" geben noch etwas mehr an Service her. Ich mag zwar das Kanonenteil nicht, die sind einfach nicht schön, und haben meist keine entsprechende Ausstattung für den Preis, ABER dafür hast du z.B. auch viel länger Garantie auf Rahmen (oder geben Canyon, Cube, Ghost, usw. auch lebenslang Garantie auf manche Rahmen?). Manche andere "grosse" Hersteller entwickelten schon Fullys, da waren so manche "kleine" Hersteller nicht einmal noch geboren, und steckten hier viel Entwicklungspotential (Geld) in den Markt (siehe Specialized mit dem super funktionierenden FSR-Design). Das will alles bezahlt werden (du bezahlst auch für die Lefty, selbst wenn du dir ein Cannondale ohne diese Gabel kaufst).

Abkupfern von funktionierenden Systemen (mit leichten Änderungen und/oder Verbesserungen) kann bald jeder, und es ist bei weitem billiger als eine komplette Neuentwicklung. Ich behaupte mal, dass es ohne die "grossen" Hersteller und deren Kapitalkraft heutzutage noch keine "kleinen" Entwickler geben würde, die ein wirklich funktionierendes Hinterbaukonzept auf die Füße stellen könnten (kannst ja mal nachlesen, was mit ein paar "Edelschmieden" in der Vergangenheit passiert ist, die eigenwillige - u.U. auch gut funktionierende - Designs herausgebracht haben....die Meisten gibts aus Geldmangel nicht mehr).

Ich will jetzt keinesfalls jetzt die "kleinen" Hersteller wie Canyon, usw. schlecht machen, aber natürlich sparen die hier auch Geld gegenüber den "Grossen", weil sie weit weniger Entwicklungskosten haben. Oder wollt ihr behaupten, dass Canyon jetzt eine ultimative Neuentwicklung auf den Markt wirft? Die Rahmen sind auch alles Weiterentwicklungen aus bestehenden Modellen (MR schaut aus wie z.B. Trek Fuel, Nerve gibts wie Sand am Meer, z.B. Rocky). Also ich sehe hier keine einzige "Neuentwicklung" sondern immer nur Weiterentwicklungen, und das ist bei Weitem billiger. Natürlich kann ich jetzt mit dem gesparten Entwicklungsgeld etwas mehr Kapital in das "ausbessern" von Mängeln stecken, dass in so einem "Vorlagerahmen" steckt (mehr Steifigkeit, bessere Haltbarkeit).

Ihr seht, ich glaube auch sehr Wohl, dass es u.U. besser ist, so eine "kleine" Marke zu kaufen, da es auch Vorteile hat (eben diese "Ausbesserungen"). Aber hier die Marken mit "echten Entwicklungsmarken" zu vergleichen, finde ich schon etwas falsch, dort läuft der Kaufpreis des Rades in andere Kanäle, und ist auch zum Teil gerechtfertigt, auch wenn wir Käufer dies nicht einsehen wollen.

Also ich glaube mit solch Aussagen wie: *"**woran machst denn du den preis fest ,wenn nicht an der Qualität??"* disqualifizierst du dich selber, und man merkt, dass du von Betriebsführung keine Ahnung hast. Wenn du deine Aussage allein im Raum stehen läßt, und gleichzeitig behauptest, dass Canyon eine der besten Qualitäten hat, so müßte Canyon auch am Teuersten sein? Oder wie soll man diese Aussage sonst verstehen?

PS: @Staabi: welches eurer Räder hat wirklich ein "eigenständiges" Design, dass es sonst bei keiner anderen Marke gibt? Aus einiger Entfernung (wenn man die Markennnamen nicht mehr lesen kann), sind die Räder ziemlich zum Verwechseln ähnlich aufgebaut, wie die, anderer Marken. Dies jetzt bitte nicht negativ verstehen, ist auch gut so, nur deine Aussage stimmt IMHO so nicht.

PPS: und die meisten anderen Hersteller haben auch heuer wieder einen FUNKTIONIERENDEN Vertriebsweg über die Händler, was man von Canyon heuer leider nicht behaupten kann. Aber vielleicht lernt ihr ja daraus, und es wird in den nächsten Jahren besser, sodass man wieder Canyon kaufen kann (ich mein kaufen kann man ja, aber die Lieferung ist das Problem, die dauert so ewig, und Mitte der Saison brauch ich auch kein neues Rad, da gibts von den "Grossen" dann schon die "Midseason"-Bikes mit neuerer Ausstattung)....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (12. März 2004)

Krondrim schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne dir wirklich nahetreten zu wollen, aber Canyon würde ich eher auf eine Stufe mit Cube, Stevens, Ghost, Katarga, Newton oder ähnliche stellen. Ein Vergleich mit den "bekannten" Marken kann nur hinken, da hier das Namensprestige bei weitem mehr wert ist (ob die Qualität jetzt besser ist, sei mal dahingestellt). Aber nach solchen Aussagen ist es auch klar, warum ihr auf dermaßen hohe Preisdifferenzen zu "Konkurrenzprodukten" kommt. Vor allem mit einer hochpreisigen wie Kanonenteil würde ich solche Produkte sicher nicht vergleichen.
> 
> Und mein Canyon habe ich erst gar nicht bestellt, da es Ende vorigen Jahres schon heftige Diskussionen über den Liefertermin gab. Da war ich schon damals verunsichert, und wie man sieht, habe ich mich nicht getäuscht.
> 
> ...




Hallo krondrim,
wenn du schon den preisunterscheid heranziehst, mußt du auch alles vergleichen (habe ich auch geschrieben). also auch die anbauteile. dann wirst du schnell merken, dass werder stevens noch cube mithalten können. was die lieferzeiten angeht kann ich nur für mich sprechen. die händler in meiner umgebung haben mir für das stevens f9 team und das cube ams pro lieferzeiten von frühestens anfang, mitte april genannt. also auch nicht besser als bei canyon. bestelle ich aus dem net, dann soll mir einer den unterschied zu einem versender nennen, zumal canyon nicht weit von mir weg ist (ich hole mein rad dort selbst ab und bringe es zur wartung auch hin). 
wo ich dir recht gebe ist, dass ich bei den "kanoneteilen" den namen bezahle und das kräftig. auch die argumentation mit der entwicklung ist so nicht richtig. canyon designt und entwickelt auch selbstständig (muß man sich halt ein bißchen schlau machen). produziert wird in fernost, aber auch das lassen genügend "markenhersteller" machen (giant hat von anfang an für zig firmen produziert). 
zu deinem argument weiter unten, dem sevice der hersteller: serviceunterschied macht der händler vor ort, nicht der hersteller. der versucht auch mit allen mitteln zu verkaufen und so wenig wie möglich für garantie und kulanz auszugeben. keiner gibt was umsonst.
aber jeder kann sich zum glück frei entscheiden. ich stelle das canyon mr 9 nach wie vor auf eine stufe mit den topbike`s. und der ruf kommt noch.
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## Krondrim (12. März 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo krondrim,
> wenn du schon den preisunterscheid heranziehst, mußt du auch alles vergleichen (habe ich auch geschrieben). also auch die anbauteile. dann wirst du schnell merken, dass werder stevens noch cube mithalten können. was die lieferzeiten angeht kann ich nur für mich sprechen. die händler in meiner umgebung haben mir für das stevens f9 team und das cube ams pro lieferzeiten von frühestens anfang, mitte april genannt. also auch nicht besser als bei canyon. bestelle ich aus dem net, dann soll mir einer den unterschied zu einem versender nennen, zumal canyon nicht weit von mir weg ist (ich hole mein rad dort selbst ab und bringe es zur wartung auch hin).
> wo ich dir recht gebe ist, dass ich bei den "kanoneteilen" den namen bezahle und das kräftig. auch die argumentation mit der entwicklung ist so nicht richtig. canyon designt und entwickelt auch selbstständig (muß man sich halt ein bißchen schlau machen). produziert wird in fernost, aber auch das lassen genügend "markenhersteller" machen (giant hat von anfang an für zig firmen produziert).
> zu deinem argument weiter unten, dem sevice der hersteller: serviceunterschied macht der händler vor ort, nicht der hersteller. der versucht auch mit allen mitteln zu verkaufen und so wenig wie möglich für garantie und kulanz auszugeben. keiner gibt was umsonst.
> ...


Hmm, komisch, lt. meinen Unterlagen, und denen im I-Net sind die Komponenten sehr wohl vergleichbar. Sag mir einen Unterschied, damit ich das nachvollziehen kann.... Und wenn du die Bikes auf eine Stufe mit den Topbikes (von dir gewählter Ausdruck) stellst, so mußt du das Image auch mitrechnen. Und wenn du von Topbikes sprichst: Warum würde dann Canyon nicht als Topbike gelten bei dir? Bei mir schon, aber auf eine Stufe mit Specialized, Trek und Konsorten (damit ich nicht immer nur von Kanonenteil rede) stelle ich sie trotzdem nicht.

Und das mit dem ...designt und entwickelt selbst... habe ich oben auch schon behandelt, das ist abkupfern, und an guten Teilen eben noch etwas besser machen, ist aber keine NEUENTWICKLUNG, da liegt der Unterschied in den Kosten. Ich kann bald einmal einen funktionierenden Rahmen hernehmen, und mir Gedanken machen, wie ich den Hinterbau z.B. noch sensibler und haltbarer bekomme, das ist relativ leicht gegen eine KOMPLETTE Entwicklung des gesamten Rahmens. Vergleiche mal die Modelle, sehen alle den "Markenherstellern" sehr ähnlich.

Liefertermine? Sowohl Cube-, Stevens- als auch Ghosthändler haben mir Liefertermine Ende Jänner, Anfang Februar genannt, wobei mein Freund bei Cube zugeschlagen hat, und sein Bike schon hat. Stevens weiß ich nicht, inwiefern der Termin eingehalten wird. Ghost hält komischerweise auch ein. Wer ist jetzt die Ausnahme?

Möglichst wenig Garantie der "Markenhersteller" kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, da ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass z.B. Cannondale lebenslange Garantie auf - zumindest mache (bei einigen weiß ich es) - Rahmen gibt, mein Nachbar bekam seinen RR-Rahmen (BJ. 83!!!!) getauscht (natürlich auf ein 2004er-Modell!). Ich weiß nicht, wie kulant da andere Marken sind, sage ich auch dazu.

PS: den Ruf hat Canyon schon, aber in meinen Augen als "Versender, der nicht liefern kann"


----------



## Daryl (12. März 2004)

@Krondrim

Ich verstehe Dein Problem hier nicht.

Mir ist es vollkommen egal ob Trek, Specialized, Cannondale oder sonstwer für die Entwicklung neuer Generationen von Rahmendesigns u.ä. verantwortlich waren und nun von anderen Marken "kopiert" werden. Mir ist es darüber hinaus auch sehr recht, wenn Marke X ihr Design an das der erfolgreichen Marke Y anlehnt, in Details Verbesserungen vornimmt und so hohe Entwicklungskosten spart, die ich dann letztendlich im Laden nicht mitbezahlen muß. Abgesehen davon gibt es ganz sicher nicht endlos viele Möglichkeiten ein Rahmendesign jedes Jahr neu von der Konkurrenz abzugrenzen. Wozu auch? Es gibt einige hervorragende Designs die von Dutzenden Herstellern in minimalen Abweichung gefertigt werden, wer irgendwann mal den ersten Strich mit dem CAD gemacht hat, interessiert mich am wenigsten. Warum das Rad neu erfinden (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)?

Mir ist es daneben auch vollkommen egal, ob das Image eines Specialized noch toller ist als das eines Canyon - am Berg nützt Dir das herzlich wenig. 

Es mag auch sein, dass Hersteller wie Cannondale lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Rahmen geben. Die Definition von "lebenslang" erhängt sich aber meines Erachtens schon selbst mit der Nutzungsdauer des Rads. Canyon gibt meines Wissens nach 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen und zeigt sich in diesem Forum für alle ersichtlich überaus kulant in Problemfällen. In 5 Jahren werde ich dieses Rad nicht mehr fahren und ich wage auch zu bezweifeln, dass es nach 5 Jahren und 1 Tag das zeitliche segnet. Um einen Rahmen wie den des MR9 wird man bei sachgemäßen Gebrauch wohl auch nicht so schnell kleinkriegen. 

Daneben ist es an jedem Käufer oder potentiellen Käufer, inwieweit das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche und priorisiert Fertigung (und gewisse Toleranzen), Komponenten und meinetwegen auch das Image nach eigenem Gusto. Die "objektiven" Testberichte der Fachpresse widersprechen sich teils innerhalb weniger Ausgaben und des öfteren auch schon mal gerne abhängig vom Anzeigenvolumen.

Was spielt es für eine Rolle ob es "eine große" oder "kleine Marke" ist wie Du sagst? Entscheidend ist für mich die meiner Meinung nach vorherrschende Qualität des Produkts, das für mich stimmige P/L-Verhältnis, die Wahl der Komponenten und der grundsätzliche Gefallen an dem Rad. 

Wie kulant Canyon ist, lässt sich in diesem Forum wohl gut ablesen.

Die Sache mit der Verschiebung der Lieferzeiten und der grundsätzlichen Verfügbarkeit der Räder steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich habe jedenfalls vor der Bestellung meinen Liefertermin gewußt und war mit der Wartezeit einverstanden, jetzt verzögert sich die Auslieferung meines MR9 um ca 1 Woche und ich finde das noch akzeptabel, wenn auch ärgerlich - vor allem weil das alte schon den Besitzer gewechselt hat. Aber das ist nicht Canyons Schuld.

Soviel Objektivität sollte schon sein und ich finde es auch gar nicht lustig jetzt einigen hier ihre gekauften Produkte madig machen zu wollen, nur weil Du eine andere Auffassung hast und es Dir primär um das Image des Rads und seiner Herstellerfirma geht. Solche Diskussionen kann man dann wunderbar in den entsprechenden Herstellerforen bei Cannondale oder allgemeinen Foren führen.


----------



## kh-cap (12. März 2004)

hallo krondim,
nochmal gaaaaanz langsam. ich habe auf die anbauteile hingewiesen, nicht die komponenten.
schau mal nach bei vorbau, lenker, sattelstütze. beim cube, laut händleraussage, kein xtr ritzelpaket. rechne mal allein diese teile hoch, dann kommst du schon weit über deine 200.- euro. und jetzt bitte nicht, dass die xy-parts von ghost, stevens, cube auch gut und stabil sind. keines der räder hat vergleichbare *anbauteile*  bei dem preis.

die liefertermin bekam ich vor drei wochen genannt. im raum bad kreuznach-ingelheim-bingen sind anscheinend keine guten händler, wenn bei allen anderen prompt geliefert wird. keine ahnung

canyon zähle ich als topbike, aus diesem grund stelle ich es auf eine stufe mit den anderen.


den rest hat daryl abgehandelt.
gruß  

kh-cap


----------



## Krondrim (12. März 2004)

Um das geht es ja gar nicht. Grundaussage von mir ist folgende: Ich hätte mir Ende vorigen Jahres gerne ein (bis zu 5!!! mit meinen Freunden eine Sammelbestellung, und nicht billig, 2 MR9, 1 BM2, 1 MR8, 1 MR6) Canyon gekauft. Jetzt lief es ende vorigen Jahres schon auf die ewigen Liefertermine raus, obwohl Canyon das heftig bestritt. Von Canyon kam nur "wird schon passen mit den Terminen" retour, also nichts Definitives. Und uns allen war das Risiko zu hoch, hier Anfang des Jahres ohne Bike dazustehen (3 hatten die alten Bikes schon bei Ebay). Ich finde es einfach nicht fein, hier eine Erwartung zu wecken (nicht zuletzt der guten Testberichte), und das Endergebnis dann so mies aussehen zu lassen.

Mittlerweile (seit heute der Letzte von uns) haben alle ihre "Ersatzbikes". Nur um mal zu veranschaulichen: 1 Cube AMS Pro, 1 Ghost Scandium, 1 Ghost RT 7500 und zwei Specialized Stumpjumper Pro. Summe: ungefähr 13.000,-- - 15.000,-- Euro (wenn nicht mehr, ich habe jetzt nur Daumen mal Pi gerechnet)!!! 

Tja, wenn Canyon in Zukunft auf solche Aufträge verzichten kann, dann kann die Firma ruhig so weiterarbeiten. Auf Dauer kann das aber nicht gut gehen. Qualität hin oder her, Umsatz ist das, was eine Firma am Leben erhält.

Und wenn man die obigen Zeilen so ansieht, und wir über Canyon und deren Lieferpolitik nur mehr lächeln können, so kommt schon ein gewisses Unbehagen auf. Leider war ich derjenige, der voriges Jahr den Vorschlag zu der Sammelbestellung machte, und werde von meinen Freunden deswegen ein wenig aufgezogen, aber mein neues Bike (das ich schon einige Zeit habe, von wegen Liefertermin) tröstet mich da bei weitem hinweg.

WIR werden jedenfalls am Wochenende eine schöne Ausfahrt genießen, wartet ihr nur ruhig weiter. Kette rechts, und tschüß.....


----------



## Krondrim (12. März 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> hallo krondim,
> nochmal gaaaaanz langsam. ich habe auf die anbauteile hingewiesen, nicht die komponenten.
> schau mal nach bei vorbau, lenker, sattelstütze. beim cube, laut händleraussage, kein xtr ritzelpaket. rechne mal allein diese teile hoch, dann kommst du schon weit über deine 200.- euro. und jetzt bitte nicht, dass die xy-parts von ghost, stevens, cube auch gut und stabil sind. keines der räder hat vergleichbare *anbauteile* bei dem preis.
> 
> ...


Tja, die Kassette ist beim Stevens tatsächlich XT, aber der Rest stimmt sicher nicht. Allerdings hat sich von uns auch keiner ein Stevens zugelegt.

Und Liefertermin: Lies mal im Technik-Forum nach, da haben auch schon etliche das AMS, warum sollte gerade bei dir keines lieferbar sein? Und mein Freund hat seines auch schon, obwohl wir nicht im großen Deutschland wohnen. 

Und du hast Recht, bei meinem Bike ist zum Beispiel eine Ritchey Pro-Sattelstütze drinnen, die ist ja sicher viel schlechter als die Thomson beim MR9.

Ich gebe dir ab jetzt nur mehr Recht, alle anderen Bikes sind Schrott, nur Canyon liefert gute Qualität. Und macht noch einen guten Preis (z.B. ich habe telefonisch angefragt, ob es Prozente gäbe, wenn wir 5 Räder ordern. Antwort: NEIN, weil man schon so knapp kalkuliere!!!) 

Aber nein, du hast Recht, Canyon über alles.

Nochmals Tschüss (nehmt mal die Bretter vor dem Kopf weg, und schaut euch mal um)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daryl (12. März 2004)

Der einzige der nicht objektiv ist, bist Du, mein lieber Kondrim. Niemand hat hier je behauptet Canyon wäre das Maß der Dinge. Aus meiner und wohl auch kh-caps Sicht ist das PL-Verhältnis halt optimal - Punkt.

Der einzige der hier versucht alles madig zu machen, bist doch Du. Du argumentierst aufgrund Deiner persönlichen Enttäuschung und versuchst den Eindruck, den hier einige von uns von Canyon haben und der auch letztendlich zur Kaufentschidung geführt hat zu negieren und ein Bike oder gleich die ganze Firma in den Dreck zu ziehen. Das ist überaus kindisch und absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, da Du und Deine 4 Freunde vor einigen Monaten ja anscheinend selbst überaus überzeugt von Canyon und deren Rädern waren, sonst wärt ihr wohl nicht als "Großbesteller" aufgetreten, oder?

Wir können nichts dafür, dass Deine Rabattverhandlungen am Telefon gescheitert sind und Du Deiner Enttäuschung anscheinend noch keine Luft machen konntest. Freu Dich an Deinem neuen Rad, ob Kette Rechts oder Links ist uns egal und viel Spaß im Forum des alternativen Herstellers, der sich ganz bestimmt mächtig darüber freut, wenn Du dort ordentlich auf den Putz haust und lästerst.


----------



## kh-cap (12. März 2004)

oh je krondrim,
ich wollte es die ganze zeit nicht schreiben, aber bei dir gilt wohl "sinnerfassendes lesen hilft sehr" (ja, ja die arroganz lebe hoch).
erstens hatte ich beim cube-händler nachgefragt und der sagte, daß das ams pro ein xt ritzelpaket hat. das das stevens auch "nur" xt hat bestätigt mich nur. 
zweitens hast du das stevens f9 in deiner ersten antwort als preisbeispiel eingebracht, nicht ich.
drittens hatte ich extra geschrieben, das du nicht damit ankommen sollst, dass die xy parts der räder auch gut sind. du hast hier damit angefangen, dass man den namen mitzahlen muß. bei einer thomsen stütze im gegensatz zu ritchey pro (noch nicht mal wcs) ist dies wohl ganz klar der fall (außerdem ist die  thomson wirklich besser). dann sind weiterhin der syntace carbonlenker zu nennen (auch bei keinem "mittelklassebike" zu finden). u.s.w. 
viertens zu den lieferterminen:  kannst gerne bei neon-bike in alsfeld und in bingen beim fahrrad becker anfragen. die mail mit dem liefertermin von neon-bike (inseriert jeden monat in den fachzeitschirften) habe ich jetzt noch zu hause liegen (10-12 wochen!!!!!!!!).
also, bevor du rummaulst, erst die eigenen aussagen checken. ist sonst lächerlich und zu ärgern brauchst du dich doch auch nicht. hast doch dein neues bike, oder?
ist schon erstaunlich wieviele leute in dieses forum kommen um über canyon abzulästern. ist bei den anderen herstellerforen nicht so. vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sich einige ärgern nicht auf ein canyon gewartet zu haben, oder?
na egal, dies ist auf diese thema meine letzte antwort (wird dir gefallen krondrim, was?)
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2004)

bla bla ...


----------



## toddy (12. März 2004)

"Retzina?"
"Ja Papa?"
"Auszeit!"
"Is gut Papa!"


----------



## Daryl (12. März 2004)

Kindergarten


----------



## Cubabike (12. März 2004)

möcht hier jetzt nur mal ganz neutral einwerfen, dass imho sowohl Canyon als auch Cube, Stevens, Ghost, Red Bull, Radon und und und... ihre Rahmen vorwiegend in Taiwan schmieden lassen (wahrscheinlich bei ein und derselben Schmiede...Kinesis), so dass es in Sachen Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität sicherlich kaum einen nennenswerten Unterschied gibt, ganz zu schweigen von der individuellen *(???) * Rahmenkonstruktion: Ein Cube AMS Pro Rahmen ist meiner Ansicht nach zu 95% identisch zu einem Ghost-, Canyon- oder wie auch immer Viergelenker, z.B. schaut Euch mal die Details im Sattelrohrbereich und am Tretlager/Hinterbauaufhängung am AMS Pro und am Ghost 7500 und am Canyon aus der Nähe an - klingelts ??
Bis auf Detaillösungen (z.B. die Umlenkwippe) und/oder ein paar Millimeter/Grad in den Rahmengeometrien schenken sich die  doch wirklich nichts. Sogar Canyon ist von dem geteilten Oberrohr 2003 wieder auf ein einzelnes 2004 umgewechselt... Und ob die angemeldeten Patente am Ende einen wirklichen Vorteil in der Funktionalität bringen, sei hier einmal dahingestellt.
Am Ende bringt die Großserie (manche nennen das auch Plattform-Strategie, kennt man ja aus dem Autobau...) verbilligte Konstruktionsverfahren, Produktionskosten und auch Ersatzteilversorgung... problematisch wird dann aber die Komponentenversorgung, wie man hier im Forum sieht...
Schließlich und endlich scheiden sich bei so ähnlichen Rädern die Geister doch an der Lackierung (also dem subjektiven Faktor) und an den verbauten Komponenten (dem objektiven Faktor) - und: an den Anstrengungen der Hersteller, Kunden zu gewinnen und dann zu binden, was wiederum oftmals von vielerei Versprechen abhängig ist.
Bei meiner Entscheidung war neben den positiven Erfahrungen mit dem LTD5 der subjektive Faktor ausschlaggebend, sonst hätte es auch leicht ein XC6 oder ein Ghost werden können.
In die leidige Diskussion über Qualitätsunterschiede bei sog. "Premium-"Herstellern oder den o.g. "No-Names" mische ich mich jetzt mal nicht ein, meine Meinung ist da sehr dezidiert, würde aber nicht weiterhelfen.

Grüße und nichts für ungut   

Cubabike


----------



## punkrockhamburg (12. März 2004)

... wirfst du da ma "ganz neutral" in den Raum.



> möcht hier jetzt nur mal ganz neutral einwerfen, dass imho sowohl Canyon als auch Cube, Stevens, Ghost, Red Bull, Radon und und und... ihre Rahmen vorwiegend in Taiwan schmieden lassen (wahrscheinlich bei ein und derselben Schmiede...Kinesis), so dass es in Sachen Material- und Verarbeitungsqualität sicherlich kaum einen nennenswerten Unterschied gibt, ganz zu schweigen von der individuellen (???) Rahmenkonstruktion: Ein Cube AMS Pro Rahmen ist meiner Ansicht nach zu 95% identisch zu einem Ghost-, Canyon- oder wie auch immer Viergelenker, z.B. schaut Euch mal die Details im Sattelrohrbereich und am Tretlager/Hinterbauaufhängung am AMS Pro und am Ghost 7500 und am Canyon aus der Nähe an - klingelts ??



Kannst Du das irgendwie belegen?

Es ist ja nicht neu, dass diese Vermutung immer wieder geäußert wird. Es hat mir aber noch nie jemand sagen können wo genau denn in Taiwan welcher Rahmen bei welcher Schmiede geschweisst wird...

Auch nichts für ungut - Josch


----------



## weissbierbiker (12. März 2004)

```
Also ich glaube mit solch Aussagen wie: "woran machst denn du den preis fest ,wenn nicht an der Qualität??" disqualifizierst du dich selber, und man merkt, dass du von Betriebsführung keine Ahnung hast. Wenn du deine Aussage allein im Raum stehen läßt, und gleichzeitig behauptest, dass Canyon eine der besten Qualitäten hat, so müßte Canyon auch am Teuersten sein? Oder wie soll man diese Aussage sonst verstehen?
```

@kondrim: du machst die qualität am preis fest!!!!!!!!!!!
ps ich leite keinen Betrieb



```
Und wenn man die obigen Zeilen so ansieht, und wir über Canyon und deren Lieferpolitik nur mehr lächeln können, so kommt schon ein gewisses Unbehagen auf. Leider war ich derjenige, der voriges Jahr den Vorschlag zu der Sammelbestellung machte, und werde von meinen Freunden deswegen ein wenig aufgezogen, aber mein neues Bike (das ich schon einige Zeit habe, von wegen Liefertermin) tröstet mich da bei weitem hinweg.
```



ich denke ich weiss warum deine freunde über dich lachen.......und der rest hier auch  



```
1 Cube AMS Pro, 1 Ghost Scandium, 1 Ghost RT 7500
```



Kannst du deine weiteren theorien nicht im cube,im ghost oder im specialized forum verbreiten??



viel spass beim biken mit deinen kumpels auf ihren zugegeben auch schönen rädern wbb


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2004)

*Gratulation!*

Ihr geht wirklich in geschlossener Linie gegen jeden vor, der Canyon nicht in den siebenten Himmel lobt.


----------



## koblenzerbiker (13. März 2004)

Was soll den das alles hier.
Canyon hin oder her.
Es sind halt gute Räder, aber wenn einem die wartezeit zu lange ist, muß er sich halt anders orientieren. Habe mir diese Woche auch ein Rad bei Canyon
bestellt und muß ca. 6 Wochen warten, da Sie ca 800 Räder im Rückstand
hätten. Auf ein Rad mehr oder weniger kommt es denen  nicht drauf an.
Solange nachfrage besteht ist alles in Ordnung. Aber gerade in der heutigen
Zeit, wo das liebe Geld auch nicht mehr so locker sitzt sollte man sich bemühen jeden Kunden zufrieden zu stellen und ich denke das macht Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. März 2004)

koblenzerbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll den das alles hier.
> Canyon hin oder her.
> Es sind halt gute Räder, aber wenn einem die wartezeit zu lange ist, muß er sich halt anders orientieren. Habe mir diese Woche auch ein Rad bei Canyon
> bestellt und muß ca. 6 Wochen warten, da Sie * ca 800 Räder im Rückstand*
> ...



Waaaassss... wie wollen die das schaffen bis Juni, oder auch vorher schon, alle Räder auszuliefern??


----------



## deerk (13. März 2004)

24 stunden Montage  

alles andere ist kwatsch   


Greetz

 

D.


----------



## Daryl (13. März 2004)

@ [email protected]

Das ist nicht richtig, wir sind nur um Objektivität bemüht. Alles kaputtreden ist einfach. Du kannst ja sicherlich auch wohl nachvollziehen, dass sich in diesem Forum primär Kunden aufhalten die zu großen Teilen auf die gerade bestellten Räder warten. Was erwartest Du denn dann bitte für Kommentare?

Sollen alle Neukäufer die hier auf ihr Rad warten ihre eigene Kaufentscheidung ins lächerliche ziehen, nachdem sie wochenlang Kataloge gewälzt haben, Magazine mit Tests ansammelten und letztendlich hier bestellt haben? Erwartest Du allen Ernstes, dass ausgerechnet diese Klientel sich das gerade bestellte MTB für zig T von ein paar Leuten die nicht in der Lage sind ihre Enttäuschung objektiv zu diskutieren den Spaß verderben lassen?


----------



## Eder (13. März 2004)

ganz einfach, da Canyon nun mal ein klasse Preis-Leistungs Verhältniss hat, wird nun mal viel gekauft. Der gute Euro Kurs setzt nochmal einen bei den guten Preisen drauf oder dann wohl besser runter. Also was ist die Folge??? Viele Räder werden bestellt.....wer auf sein günstiges Rad nicht warten kann und hier alles madig macht solls doch beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen damit der seinen SL weiterfahren kann.


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2004)

Eder schrieb:
			
		

> .......solls doch beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen damit der seinen SL weiterfahren kann.




Ist wohl eine sehr, sehr dumme Aussage, oder nicht? Ich glaube nicht, dass der Chef von Canyon ein schlechteres (eher ein besseres) Auto fährt, als so mancher kleiner oder größerer Händler.


----------



## Daryl (13. März 2004)

..und das interessiert hier auch absolut niemanden!
Wenn Firma X mit seinen Produkten soviel Geld verdient, dass sich auch die Putzfrau einen SL leisten kann, dann soll mir das auch recht sein. Niemand zwingt jemanden zum Kauf eines Canyon. Ganz simpel.


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> ..und das interessiert hier auch absolut niemanden!
> Wenn Firma X mit seinen Produkten soviel Geld verdient, dass sich auch die Putzfrau einen SL leisten kann, dann soll mir das auch recht sein. Niemand zwingt jemanden zum Kauf eines Canyon. Ganz simpel.



Bitte lasst du deinen Zorn nicht an mir aus? ICH habe nicht damit angefangen tief zu werden, das wart schon ihr.....


----------



## northpoint (13. März 2004)

koblenzerbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir diese Woche auch ein Rad bei Canyon
> bestellt und muß ca. 6 Wochen warten, da Sie ca 800 Räder im Rückstand
> hätten.



Ist es soooo außergewöhnlich,wenn ein Produkt und der Preis stimmt und das Produkt in einem sehr dichten Markt mit zig Millionen Einwohnern vertrieben wird?


----------



## weissbierbiker (14. März 2004)

> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Chef von Canyon ein schlechteres (eher ein besseres) Auto fÃ¤hrt, als so mancher kleiner oder grÃ¶Ãerer HÃ¤ndler.


@Andrâ¬as : wenn du Ã¼ber autos reden willst geh doch ins opel forumhttp://www.opel-problemforum.de/ 
 grÃ¼ssle wbb

@daryl: du scheinst ja doch einer der gescheiten hier zu sein, wÃ¼nsch dir das dein rad bald wohlbehalten bei dir ankommt 



@smooth: danke fÃ¼r den tipp!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smooth* (14. März 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> [CODE ]Ist wohl eine sehr, sehr dumme Aussage, oder nicht? Ich glaube nicht, dass der Chef von Canyon ein schlechteres (eher ein besseres) Auto fährt, als so mancher kleiner oder größerer Händler.[/CODE ]
> 
> @Andras : wenn du über autos reden willst geh doch ins opel forumhttp://www.opel-problemforum.de/
> grüssle wbb
> ...



Sorry für Offtopic, aber warum benutzt du die Code Tags um jemanden zu zitieren? Das macht man mit den Quote Tags, sonst ziehst du den ganzen Thread auseinanden.


----------



## fone (15. März 2004)

so erstmal wieder alles löschen 

ich bin nicht "tief"   und Daryl ist nicht zornig.

gruß
fone


----------



## Daryl (15. März 2004)

lass Dir Dein Weissbier schmecken, WBB


----------



## peppaman (17. März 2004)

moin kollegen, 

vielleicht schaut ihr euch die bikes auf die ihr so begierig wartet mal etwas genauer an.

dann wird auch auffallen, dass canyon ein absolut eigenständiges rahmendesign fährt (bei allen modellen), welches definitv mit höheren fertigungskosten bezahlt wird.

damit steht canyon natürlich im direkten vergleich mit allen anderen "premium"-herstellern, wie Rocky, Specialized, Trek, etc. welche sich auch alle eindeutig vom einheits-radon/carver-look unterscheiden.

*nein, ich behaupte nicht, dass canyon den rahmenbau oder die fully entwicklung jetzt massgeblich prägt, aber wer behauptet deren rahmen würden aus den selben teilen zusammengeschustert werden wie cube, ghost, bulls, etc...der sollte sein bike tatsächlich nach dem aufkleber am unterrohr aussuchen ( nehm ich schwarz-grau-rot, oder grau-rot-schwarz, oder doch blau-schwarz-silber, oder silber-blau-schwarz).

nix für ungut, schaut euch die bikes/rahmen wenigstens mal halb so gut, an wie die ausstattungstabellen und preislisten....


seufz

peppa


----------



## fez (19. März 2004)

soll wohl ein Witz sein ? Steht wohl so in MensHealth...



			
				peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann wird auch auffallen, dass canyon ein absolut eigenständiges rahmendesign fährt (bei allen modellen), welches definitv mit höheren fertigungskosten bezahlt wird.


----------



## peppaman (19. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> soll wohl ein Witz sein ? Steht wohl so in MensHealth...



c´mon fez do scheinst doch auch lange genug beim bike-spocht zu sein um zu erkennen welche rahmendetails aus dem gleichen regal stammen und welche nur von einem herstellern verwendet werden...


ich rede nicht von drangeschraubten schaltwerken oder der anzahl/positionierung von gelenken/umlenkhebeln !!!!!


tut euch mal nicht so schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. März 2004)

mir doch bitte ein konkretes Beispiel in welchem "Canyon..., ein _absolut eigenständiges_ Rahmendesign bietet..." ("bei allen Modellen" muss ja nicht mal sein...) - welches "definitiv mit höheren Fertigungskosten bezahlt " werden müsste ? 

Nette Grüsse

Frank


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Gebe mir doch bitte ein konkretes Beispiel in welchem "Canyon..., ein _absolut eigenständiges_ Rahmendesign bietet..." ("bei allen Modellen" muss ja nicht mal sein...) - welches "definitiv mit höheren Fertigungskosten bezahlt " werden müsste ?
> 
> Nette Grüsse
> 
> Frank



Würde mich auch interessieren.....


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2004)

Das Oberrohr am ES.


----------



## fone (19. März 2004)

fez, unter rahmendesign verstehst du jetzt aber nicht die diamantform, bitte.
unsinnige rahmenformen gibts im baumarkt ja zu genüge, immer wieder herrlich.


----------



## Daryl (19. März 2004)

Langsam reiten, Cowboys!   

Der Sinn dieser Diskussion wird mir immer fremder.
Ich sehe es nach wie vor so, dass es mir vollkommen gleich ist wer bei wem Details klaut, ob dem auch wirklich so ist und wer letztendlich die Entwicklungskosten bezahlt hat. Letztendlich befruchten sich die Rahmenkonstrukteure alle untereinander, lehnen Designs an anderen an und zuweilen gibt es von Hersteller X oder Y etwas wirklich neues. Mir als Kunden ist es volllkommen gleich wer bei wem was, wann und warum - ich möchte möglichst viel Rad für möglichst wenig Geld und ob dann letztendlich eine "Premium"-Marke wie Scott, Cannondale oder Specialized auf dem Rahmen steht, oder Canyon - ist mir vollkommen egal.
Was Premium ist und wer bereit ist überhöhte Preise für "Premium"-Bikes zu zahlen, der soll das gerne tun. Für mich ist das bestellte MR9 mein persönliches Premium-Bike mit einem hervorragenden Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und alles andere ist doch vollkommen egal.

Soll jeder finden was er sucht, das Geld da ausgegebn wo er sich am besten aufgehoben fühlt und anderen nicht ihre Vorfreude mit platten "Image"-Stories und Mutmaßungen "wer bei wem..." verderben.

Bis einer weint....


----------



## nixblix (19. März 2004)

Hier das Modell Nervensäge ES 6

Genügt das als Beweis ?


----------



## Daryl (19. März 2004)

das nenne ich eigenständiges Design


----------



## toddy (19. März 2004)

gar nicht gewußt, das shimanos biospace(oder so ähnlich) wieder im kommen ist!


----------



## wetterfest (20. März 2004)

Sehr gutes Bild nixblix,

und wie man sehr gut sehen kann, verlagert das onkulare Tretlagerdesign zusammen mit der ellipsoid verlaufenden Rohrkonstruktion die Schwingtraktion im oberen Frequenzbereich knallhart auf das halbplatte Vorderrad! Das ist ein Design, das das Wort "Eigenständigkeit" neu definiert. Zieht Euch warm an, Ihr roten Wilder, Geister und Träks.   

Danke, Lutz

P.S. Bin heute beim Biken im Wald einer heidnischen Fruchtbarkeitszeremonie   begegnet, Sachen gibts...


----------



## weissbierbiker (21. März 2004)

> P.S. Bin heute beim Biken im Wald einer heidnischen Fruchtbarkeitszeremonie  begegnet, Sachen gibts...




..und 9  monate später kommen dann 2 oder 3 kleine ES7 auf die welt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winalotarace (30. März 2004)

NACHTRAG !
da ruft mich doch noch einer von den Canyon-Boys an und bietet mir ein MR8 an, das für die besonders langen Wartenden "vor-ab" ausgeliefert werden könnte.
(4 Wochen vor neuem M-Termin)

Der "RAHMEN" (nicht die Shimano-Parts) wären extra per Luftfracht gekommen.

 Habe aber schon anderweitig gekauft und somit einen weiteren Wechsel-Duscher beglückt.

........zuständewieimdrittweltlandhandel...grummel,


----------



## yeti-jens (30. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich soviel Zeit hätte wie Ihr dann würde ich (wenn ich nix am Hals hätte) nicht vorm PC hängen sondern radfahren !!! 

Ihr könnt mir nicht erzählen das kein altes Rädchen mehr zur Verfügung steht mit dem die Wartezeit auf das neue Canyon überbrückt werden könnte.

Auch wenn die Wartezeit manchmal etwas zu lang erscheint wird es sich lohnen auf das bestellte Canyon zu warten. 

Also, raus mit Euch an die frische Luft, das Leben genießen und sich auf das neue Canyon freuen. 


 Gruß,

  yeti-jens


----------



## Daryl (30. März 2004)

nicht jeder sammelt räder im keller


----------



## luck01 (30. März 2004)

Ich fahre Nicolai und da gehört das lange warten zum Kauferlebnins.
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.

Viel Spaß mit euren Rädern!


----------



## yeti-jens (31. März 2004)

...im Keller zu sammeln ist langweilig. In der Wohnung (Wohnzimmer) wirken diese viel besser. 

Noch langweiliger ist es Räder zu sammeln und keines mehr zum fahren zu haben.

Aber am langweiligsten ist es vor dieser Kiste zu sitzen, seit 6 Monaten eine Halskrause zu tragen und überhaupt kein Rad mehr zu fahren !!!

Oder ist es langweiliger sich hier im Forum die Finger wund zu schreiben und alles viel zu ernst zu nehmen ???


 Gruß

  yet-jens


----------



## fone (31. März 2004)

es liegt noch schnee in den bergen, geht skifahren/snowboarden.

gruß
fone


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2004)

luck01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.



Mit dem Spruch kannst dich höchstens über die Lieferzeit retten. Wenn du am Bike sitzt, und endlich die ersten Runden fährst, dann spätestens merkst du, dass der Spruch nicht wahr ist.......


----------



## Burli (31. März 2004)

Die Sache ist doch arg einfach: Entweder man will ein Canyon und es ist einem Wert darauf zu warten oder man wechselt!  

Gruß Stefan... der übrigens auf ein Grand Canyon Pro wartet... noch


----------



## fone (31. März 2004)

burli,
genauso ist es.
dem kauf geht doch meist ein langer entscheidungsprozess voraus.
sicher gibt es leute die das kaufen was grade beim händler niemand anderes wollte.
aber normalerweise sucht man sich was aus. und dann will man das. und wartet drauf. das ist standard und hat mit radln nix zu tun.
ich geh auch nicht zum benz händler mit der absicht nen clk zu kaufen und geh mit ner (horror) A-klasse heim, oder nem slk (auch horror)

gruß
fone/der trotzdem froh ist nen "billiges" XC4 gewählt zu haben, da es eins der wenigen modelle ohne verzögerung war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (31. März 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> nicht jeder sammelt räder im keller



hallo daryl,
was ist los? kein anderes rad bestellt? ich denke du wolltest nicht noch länger warten?   kann es sein, dass du auch einer derer (wie winalotarace) bist, welcher ein vorgezogenes rad bekommt  ? oder ist es so, dass die anderen auch nicht liefern können?
ich war bei etlichen händler. ich wollte sogar ein paar euros draufpacken. hätte auch ein genius 20 oder ein trek fuel 98 geordert. doch auch diese räder sind nicht zu bekommen. und das bergamont sowie des red bull gefallen mir leider absolut nicht. ist zum heulen.
was will man machen?   
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## pefro (31. März 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich geh auch nicht zum benz händler mit der absicht nen clk zu kaufen und geh mit ner (horror) A-klasse heim, oder nem slk (auch horror)



Sorry, ich weiss ja nicht wo Du Deinen Benz gekauft hast - aber als ordentlicher Kunde bekommt man ne Auftragsbestätigung mit einem STUNDENGENAUEN Termin der auch noch EINGEHALTEN wird...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## weissbierbiker (31. März 2004)

...nur blöd das n benz weit über 1000kg wiegt und die möcht ich keinen berg hochtreten  







gruss wbb


----------



## Daryl (31. März 2004)

@fone

was bitte ist am slk auszusetzen (prima offtopic wieder mal)? ich hab seit 2 jahren kein problem, nur die wartezeit von 5 monaten erinnerte mich stark an canyon

@khcap

ich sitze da und schmolle, wobei das f9 team nicht das schlechteste bike ist


----------



## kh-cap (31. März 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> @fone
> 
> was bitte ist am slk auszusetzen (prima offtopic wieder mal)? ich hab seit 2 jahren kein problem, nur die wartezeit von 5 monaten erinnerte mich stark an canyon
> 
> ...



hallo daryl,
hast recht mit dem f9. gefällt mir auch sehr gut. ist mir aber zu gestreckt. habe ein trek fuel zur probe gehabt. supergut. als 95 oder 98 auch von der optik her mehr als ansprechend. aber die gleichen probleme wie bei canyon  . es scheint so, als ob niemand unser geld haben möchte. ich korrigiere: niemand dem ich mein geld geben will. 
bekomme kein cube (eigenaufbau, sagt mir nicht zu), kein genius in meiner größe und wunschausstattung, kein trek (besonders schlimm, war mehr als alternative) und das mr 9 am ?.
na ja, sehen wir was die zeit und die see bringt   
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## pefro (1. April 2004)

weissbierbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur blöd das n benz weit über 1000kg wiegt und die möcht ich keinen berg hochtreten



Hat Dir schonmal jemand erklärt, was man mit dem kleinen Schlüssel macht, den man da bekommt?   

Naja, wünsche Euch allen noch viel Spass beim warten, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett damit ich morgen fit bin und in aller früh schon Biken kann   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (1. April 2004)

uihuihuih

wollte hier niemanden beleidigen sorry. (mir persönlich gefällt der slk nicht sooo gut)

peter ich bin mir sicher dass du ein sehr seriöser und kompetenter autoverkäufer bist.


ne spass, ich meinte doch nur, dass es für mich schwierig gewesen wäre mich plötzlich (innerhalb von wochen) für ein anderes rad zu entscheiden. und ich eben nicht in den laden gehe und gucke ob der was einigermaßen ansprechendes da hat, sondern ein bestimmtes rad haben will/wollte.

gruß
fone


----------



## kh-cap (1. April 2004)

was habe ich da für einen käse geschrieben. das ams pro wäre natürlich nur als eigenaufbau in frage gekommen. die serienausstattung sagte mir nicht zu. und als eigenaufbau dauert es halt lange. laut aussage von neon-bikes und fahrrad becker (ich weis bei anderen gehts schneller)


----------



## pefro (1. April 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> peter ich bin mir sicher dass du ein sehr seriöser und kompetenter autoverkäufer bist.
> 
> 
> ne spass, ich meinte doch nur, dass es für mich schwierig gewesen wäre mich plötzlich (innerhalb von wochen) für ein anderes rad zu entscheiden. und ich eben nicht in den laden gehe und gucke ob der was einigermaßen ansprechendes da hat, sondern ein bestimmtes rad haben will/wollte.



NENN MICH NIE WIEDER AUTOVERKÄUFER!!!   

Nein, das Problem ist ja wirklich: Die ständige verschieberei der Lieferfristen ist in anderen Branchen bereits wesentlich besser gelöst worden und führt beim Kunden zu einer enormen Unsicherheit ("soll ich jetzt noch 4 Wochen warten") - wenn dann nach x Wochen Warterei das Fass am überlaufen ist, sind plötzlich die anderen guten Bikes bei den lokalen Händlern auch nichtmehr da... Aber letztendlich schneiden sich die Versender, insbesondere mit den neuen Fernabsatzgesetzen, ins eigene Fleisch. Ich kenne nicht wenige, die aufgrund diverser sehr negativer Erfahrungen, jetzt alles doppelt bestellen nach dem Motto "einer wird schon liefern können, beim zweiten gehts einfach zurück".... wird jetzt aber alles ein bisschen Off Topic hier...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## fone (1. April 2004)

naja, das es nicht optimal läuft ist denke ich jedem klar 
doppeltbestellungen machen die situation natürlich auch nicht besser ...

...um was gings nochmal in dem thread? 

achso ich hab kein benz  
aber stimmt, ich glaub mein auto kam auch, halt, ich glaub das kam zu spät, 3 wochen? hmm war nen neues modell, sehr gefragt 5 jahre her, kA. mir gings ja auch nicht um die liefertermin situation

gruß
fone


----------



## :Brian (2. April 2004)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> das ams pro wäre natürlich nur als eigenaufbau in frage gekommen. die serienausstattung sagte mir nicht zu. und als eigenaufbau dauert es halt lange. QUOTE]
> 
> @ kh-cap
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## Daryl (2. April 2004)

Da muß ich dir widersprechen. Das Cube Airmatic Laserline liegt mit der kpl. XTR-Gruppe und Skareb Super bei  4000.-. Nur die Ausstattung mit der XT Gruppe liegt bei ca  3000.- 
Sicher geht da noch was beim Preis, aber niemals kannst Du über 1000.-  beim Händler raushandeln, vielleicht 100-150  - dann ist Schluß.

Was ich mich auch am "lebenden Objekt" schon immer gefragt habe, ist die ebenso banal klingende wie dennoch wichtige Frage nach dem wie und wo des Flaschenhalters!? Die Geometrie erlaubt nämlich keinen solchen Platz dafür, da der Dämpfer beide Rohre belegt. Bleibt nur die Sattelstütze, aber wer mag im Eifer des Gefechts schon ständig hinter sich greifen?

Ansonsten: Superschönes Bike


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2004)

am teamline sind doch 2 schrauben fürn flaschenhalter vorgesehen... aber wieso nich am laserline, sind doch identische rahmen..


----------



## Artur (2. April 2004)

Zum Thema Lieferzeiten in der Saison!

Mein Arbeitskolege hat letzte Woche Donnerstag beim Händler sein neues Fusion Floyd bestellt. Am Samstag also 2 tage später wurde das Bike geliefert!

Mittlerweile hat er seine Marta schon eingefahren und hier warten wohl einige immernoch auf Ihr neues Bike? Tut mir leid für euch!

Die Saison ist zum Fahren da und nicht zum WARTEN!


----------



## kh-cap (3. April 2004)

mist abgeschossen. man sollte nicht so früh morgens schreiben


----------



## :Brian (5. April 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich dir widersprechen. Das Cube Airmatic Laserline liegt mit der kpl. XTR-Gruppe und Skareb Super bei  4000.-. Nur die Ausstattung mit der XT Gruppe liegt bei ca  3000.-
> Sicher geht da noch was beim Preis, aber niemals kannst Du über 1000.-  beim Händler raushandeln, vielleicht 100-150  - dann ist Schluß.



Hi Daryl,
mmmhh. Ich habe das Bike bei einem Cube-Händler für 2.899 Euro gesehen, Modell 2004. Ich bin jetzt leider unsicher ob XT oder XTR Ausstattung, glaube mich allerdings an XTR zu erinnern, da ich noch mit dem Händler über das Bike gesprochen habe. 
Bei den Nachlässen muss ich dir allerdings widersprechen, du sprichst mit den falschen Händlern   . Ich habe für mein AMS Pro in XT-Ausstattung mit einem Listenpreis von 2.300 Euro genau 2.000 Euro gezahlt. Und die Verhandlung war gar nicht so schwer...   Und bei dem Händler war ich Neukunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (5. April 2004)

hallo fitnessbiker,
bei dem cube ist es tatsächlich die xt-ausstattung. das wäre mir noch egal. aber ich will keinen eingelenker.
bei den preisen hast du recht. habe ein fuel 95 angeboten bekommen. regulär 2.999. 
bei canyon keinen müden cent nachlass, auch keine hörnchen, flasche etc. beim trek: flasche + flaschenhalter, ein satz racing ralph (zusätzlich, den bontrager hätte ich behalten können),  drahtloser sigma tacho bc 1200 für umme!!!!!!. dazu vorbau und lenker von bontrager gegen vro vorbau und lenker (light version, nicht eco) und bontrager sattel gegen selle trans am slr gel flow. dazu erste inspektion gratis. leihrad bei service- und reparaturarbeiten (selbstredend). wenn ich das rad genommen hätte 15% auf neue schuhe.
beim canyon ist mein bestellwert von 2899.- auf fast 3.100.- gestiegen. beim trek? er wäre auf unter 2.800 gefallen!!!!!!!!!!
da sage ich doch kein großer unterscheid mehr, oder?
und das rad wäre da gewesen, ich hätte schon die ersten beläge der shiman xt-disc (dauert ja angeblich nicht zu lange) runtergefahren. habe mich aber von canyon dollreden lassen (war bei der ersten verschiebung auf den 31.03.04 -in der zwischenzeit wäre das ein supertermin gewesen).
so gesehen trifft canyon nur eine teilschuld, mich den rest. das rad ist natürlich weg und ich müßte auch bestellen.
hat auch sein gutes. habe meinen osterurlaub storniert und spare nochmals geld (danke an den, der für die verzögerung verantwortlich ist   )
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## Daryl (5. April 2004)

Glaub ich Dir KH-Cap, aber den Unterschied macht halt die XTR-Gruppe!

Beim nahezu gleichen Preis erhältst Du zwar ein tolles Rad, aber mir ist dann die XTR doch lieber. Einmal XTR - immer XTR. Der Unterschied ist zwar fließend, aber wer viel fährt und so schnell von ratternden Schaltungen genervt ist wie ich, der weiß ganz schnell die unglaublich präzise XTR-Schaltung zu schätzen - sofern man sie einmal perfekt eingestellt hat   

Bei den Händlern ist es halt immer die Frage wie hoch deren Marge ist und was sie sich bei Dir noch an After-Sales vorstellen können. Als Versender wirds da schwieriger. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch kein Zubehör bei Canyon kaufen, weil man es bei bikediscount.com etc pp in 99% der Fälle günstiger bekommt. Aber das trifft auf alle Hersteller-Shops zu.


----------



## kh-cap (5. April 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub ich Dir KH-Cap, aber den Unterschied macht halt die XTR-Gruppe!
> 
> Beim nahezu gleichen Preis erhältst Du zwar ein tolles Rad, aber mir ist dann die XTR doch lieber. Einmal XTR - immer XTR. Der Unterschied ist zwar fließend, aber wer viel fährt und so schnell von ratternden Schaltungen genervt ist wie ich, der weiß ganz schnell die unglaublich präzise XTR-Schaltung zu schätzen - sofern man sie einmal perfekt eingestellt hat
> 
> Bei den Händlern ist es halt immer die Frage wie hoch deren Marge ist und was sie sich bei Dir noch an After-Sales vorstellen können. Als Versender wirds da schwieriger. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt auch kein Zubehör bei Canyon kaufen, weil man es bei bikediscount.com etc pp in 99% der Fälle günstiger bekommt. Aber das trifft auf alle Hersteller-Shops zu.



hallo daryl,
du weißt ich habe bis jetzt auch immer canyon verteidigt und gehofft (hoffe noch immer). aber der preisunterschied beträgt ca. 450.- euro. also das ist in meinen augen eine ganze menge. auch für den unterschied xt und xtr. zudem wäre der service (leih-fully, vor ort-service) weitaus besser gewesen. was ich oben noch vergessen habe: die pedalen sind dabei (xt clippless). zudem hat das trek den besseren dämpfer, gerade für racer (fox ppd). aber das liegt ja zum glück im auge des betrachters.
beide räder sind bestimmt sehr gut. was mich nur ärgert war und ist die hinhaltetaktick von canyon. zudem hätte ich vorher intensiver nach händlern suchen sollen (meine schuld).  habe wegen dem canyon mitarbeiter und seinen beteuerungen den osterurlaub mit den jungs gebucht und jetzt für 100.- storniert. macht keinen sinn  mit einem schweren hardtail mitzufahren. ist so als ob ich mit einer crossmaschine hinter 5 rennhondas hermache. 
will nur aufzeigen dass canyon gut ist, aber andere auch gut sein können. man hätte halt besser suchen sollen.
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal XTR - immer XTR. Der Unterschied ist zwar fließend, aber wer viel fährt und so schnell von ratternden Schaltungen genervt ist wie ich, der weiß ganz schnell die unglaublich präzise XTR-Schaltung zu schätzen - sofern man sie einmal perfekt eingestellt hat




Glaube mir, wenn eine Schaltung perfekt eingestellt ist, rattert sie nicht, egal ob XTR, XT, LX, SRAM oder sonst was. Der Hauptgrund für den höheren Preis ist das Image der XTR als Topgruppe. Zum kleineren Teil auch die Haltbarkeit, aber schau dir mal die Ersatzteilpreise an: Da kauf ich schon 2-3 XT-Kassetten oder Kurbeln (-blätter), bevor ich eine XTR bekomme, wobei aber die Kassetten z.B. gleich schnell verschleißen.

Für mich war ein Kaufkriterium für mein Bike, dass ich KEINE XTR wollte. Vielleicht fährst du nicht so viele KM im Jahr, aber wenn du mal Ersatzteile kaufst, und du für XTR das Doppelte hinlegst, als für XT, dann pfeif ich auf das letzte Quentchen an Schaltkomfort (keine Rede, die XTR schaltet um einen Tick weicher....). Allein der Preis steht sich nicht dafür. 

Aber zum Posen ist die XTR schon schön, da geb ich dir auch wieder Recht. Allerdings will ich das Posting wieder damit abschließen:

Wenn eine Schaltung perfekt eingestellt ist, rattert sie nicht!!!


----------



## Artur (5. April 2004)

@kh-cap

Das Cube Airmatic ist KEIN Eingelenker!!!

Er sieht nur auf den ersten Blick so aus! Ist ein 4- Gelenker!

Was mich wundert ist, dass das Bike laut Aussage von Cube erst ende April kommt.


----------



## kh-cap (6. April 2004)

Artur schrieb:
			
		

> @kh-cap
> 
> Das Cube Airmatic ist KEIN Eingelenker!!!
> 
> ...



danke für den hinweis. aber das allein war nicht der grund. das bike sagt mir einfach nicht zu. gibt es halt. wie der liefertermin für dieses bike aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. meine aussage bezog sich auf ein rahmenkit des cube ams pro. habe im februar beim händler in bingen angefragt. dieser hat in meinem beisein bei cube angerufen und 10-12 wochen genannt bekommen. gleiche antwort habe ich auf eine mail-anfrage von neon-bikes bekommen.
gruß

kh-cap


----------



## Cubabike (6. April 2004)

Artur schrieb:
			
		

> @kh-cap
> 
> Das Cube Airmatic ist KEIN Eingelenker!!!
> 
> ...




Richtitsch, das Airmatic ist ein reinrassiger Viergelenker, nur die Rahmenform ähnelt der eines Eingelenkers. Die späten Liefertermine sind ein rein rechtliches Problem:
Das Airmatic benutzt eine Geometrie + Kinematik, das scheinbar   dem der Spezialized Räder sehr ähnlich sein soll. Das ist Spezialized auf den Messen im Herbst aufgefallen und anscheinend gleich mit einem Wust an Patenten vor Gericht gezogen. So hat es anscheinend bis Anfang Januar gedauert, bis die Cube'ler überhaupt grünes Licht zur Produktion des Airmatic hatten, was die enormen Verzögerungen erklärt...scheinbar hat man sich auf eine Lösung geeinigt, sonst würde das Bike ja überhaupt nicht kommen...

Das AMS Pro wurde in einer 1. Charge im Januar produziert, die 2. kommt eben erst im April, dazwischen wurden andere Bikes montiert... ist dasselbe Lied wie bei Canyon, Ghost,... wer zuerst kommt/bestellt, bekommt eben auch sein Bike als erster...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Daryl (6. April 2004)

Andreas, ich habe nichts weiter als meine Meinung kundgetan und meiner Meinung nach lohnen sich in diesem speziellen Fall die paar Hundert Euro für die kpl. XTR auf jeden Fall. Weiß nicht warum Du hier gleich so die Welle machen mußt und in 400m großen Lettern schreibst, mach doch was Du willst. 
Ich habe im letzten Jahr 18.400km gefahren und nach meiner Erfahrung hält XTR einfach länger und muß auch nicht so oft nachgestellt werden wie XT. 

Muß jeder für sich wissen welches P/L-Verhältnis am stimmigsten ist - als blöd hinstellen muß man andere deswegen aber nicht.


----------



## Filmchen (6. April 2004)

Hallo Daryl,

das sind ja ca. 50km pro Tag ein unheimliches Pensum, Respekt.

Wo fährst du eigentlich so... wohne nämlich auch in FS.

Gruß Filmchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daryl (6. April 2004)

Hallo Filmchen

ich wohn zwischen Neufahrn und FS und bin ziemlich viel an der Isar und rund um FS unterwegs, hab aber keine festen Touren, ja nach Laune. Die km kommen daher, dass ich bei halbwegs passendem Wetter jeden Tag nach M zur Arbeit und zurück das Rad nehme und an der Isar fahre, das sind jeden Tag Minimum 70km + lange Touren an den Wochenenden und unendlich viel im Winter auf dem Rollentrainer.


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas, ich habe nichts weiter als meine Meinung kundgetan und meiner Meinung nach lohnen sich in diesem speziellen Fall die paar Hundert Euro für die kpl. XTR auf jeden Fall. Weiß nicht warum Du hier gleich so die Welle machen mußt und in 400m großen Lettern schreibst, mach doch was Du willst.
> Ich habe im letzten Jahr 18.400km gefahren und nach meiner Erfahrung hält XTR einfach länger und muß auch nicht so oft nachgestellt werden wie XT.
> 
> Muß jeder für sich wissen welches P/L-Verhältnis am stimmigsten ist - als blöd hinstellen muß man andere deswegen aber nicht.



Sorry, als blöd wollte ich gar keinen hinstellen. Ich betonte nur, dass keine Schaltung rattert, wenn sie eingestellt ist. Das ist Tatsache. Dass eine Alivio nicht so lange hält wie eine XT(R) ist auch Tatsache (zumindest im Geländebetrieb). Aber dass eine XTR länger hält und weniger oft eingestellt werden muss gegenüber einer XT halte ich für ein Gerücht.... Ich fahre zwar nicht so viele km wie du (18000 ist schon ein Brocken), aber ich bin mit meinem alten Bike (Spec. mit XT) seit 1999 (also in 5 Jahren) auch knappe 35000 km gefahren, und mußte nur bei Defekten die Schaltung einstellen (Schaltseilriss, o.ä.). Und hier mußt du die XTR auch einstellen. Und hier kommt noch das Alter der Schaltung dazu, dass bei solch einem km-Aufkommen in einem Jahr ja nicht der Fall sein dürfte.

Wenn ich nachrechnen darf: 18000 km im Jahr, bei 2000-3000 km (spätestens) Kettenwechsel, nach dem dritten Kettenwechsel wahrscheinlich Ritzelpaket...

Das sind ja zumindest 2 Ritzelpakete im Jahr (eher mehr). Ritzelpaket XTR ungefähr 140 Euro, XT ungefähr 60 Euro. Um soviel länger kann eine XTR gar nicht halten, dass sich das rentiert. Und hier habe ich nur mal das Ritzelpaket verglichen.

Das ist jetzt eine Daumen-mal-Pi-Rechnung, aber ungefähr sollte sie stimmen. Wobei die Werte eher nach oben korrigiert sind, und nicht abgerundet.

Aber die XTR hat sicher für Manche eine Berechtigung. Ich kann mir das nur leider bei der Preisdifferenz nicht vorstellen, vor allem bei Vielfahrern nicht, wie oben geschrieben bei Posern schon. Aber vielleicht kannst du meine Rechnung ja berichtigen? Wie lange hält eine Kette bei XTR? Da ich diese auch schon gefahren bin, und auf keine anderen Werte wie mit XT gekommen bin, kannst du mir vielleicht deine "Pflegegeheimisse" verraten, sodass die Verschleißteile doppelt oder dreifach so lange halten?


----------



## Filmchen (6. April 2004)

mensch an der Isar bin ich auch regelmässig unterwegs. Letzte Woche habe ich angefangen nach ED zur Arbeit mit dem Rad zu fahren. Oft fahr ich da auch am WE. Meine Tour beginnt immer FS-Isarbrücke und geht zunächst so bis Hallbergmoos und irgendwie wieder zurück.

Evtl. sieht man sich ja mal. Habe meist ein blaues Outift (Oakley).

Gruss Filmchen


----------



## Daryl (6. April 2004)

Andreas

naja, XTR-Kette - ob die HG93 nun eine ausgewiesene XTR-Kette ist oder nicht, die hängt auch an den meisten XT-Bikes dran und hat bei mir im letzten Jahr 2x getauscht werden müssen. Das Ritzelpaket bin ich über die gesamte Distanz gefahren, nur einen Kranz habe ich getauscht. Das geht bei ausreichender Wartung.
Ob Du's nun glaubst oder nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2004)

Komisch, dann bist du der Erste und Einzige, den ich kenne, der bei 18000 km nur 2 Ketten braucht (inklusive aller Foren, die ich kenne). Sorry, das ist für mich (und sicher für viele andere) aus den Fingern gesogen. 9000 km pro Kette   Das geht vielleicht auf der Rolle, im Strassenschmutz sicher nicht, und von Gelände mal ganz zu schweigen. Vor allem, wenn du schreibst, dass du auch bei schlechterem Wetter fährst....

Die 18000 km kommen mir pers. auch sehr hochgegriffen vor, da darf nicht einmal ein Schlechtwetter-Tag dabei sein (sonst müßtest ja bei 2 schlechten Tagen am WE schon 140 km fahren, bei 3 Tagen 210 km, usw.), und das jede Woche....... Naja, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Marcus (6. April 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> da darf nicht einmal ein Schlechtwetter-Tag dabei sein



 Bist du Mountainbiker? Seit wann haelt Schlechtwetter (was ist das eigentlich -- Regen?) vom Fahren ab?

Na ja ...

rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2004)

Ich gebs zu, ich fahr lieber bei Schönwetter, aber man kann es sich halt nicht aussuchen. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Regen, Schlamm, usw. irrsinnig auf die Haltbarkeit vom Antrieb geht. Somit stelle ich einfach mal die 9000 km pro Kette, und 18000 km des restlichen Antriebes mal einfach in Frage. Diese Werte sind unglaubwürdig, solch tolle Pflegemittel müssen erst noch erfunden werden, sodass diese km-Werte einfach durch gute Pflege erreicht werden können.


----------



## Daryl (6. April 2004)

Ist mir relativ egal was Du für glaubwürdig hältst und wieviel Ketten Du verschleißt. Ich hab auch keine Lust meine Zeit mit Deinen Frotzeleien zu verschwenden, mach Du mal den Schönwetterbiker und wechsel brav alle paar km Komponenten aus. Wartung und Pflege sind zwei tolle Begriffe für Google. Der Thread hat sich für mich erledigt.


----------



## Marcus (6. April 2004)

add: Ein Bekannter von mir hat seinen XTR-Antrieb uebrigens auch locker an die 10000 km gefahren ...

rikman


----------



## Basca (7. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich fahre jetzt meinen XTR Antrieb seit ca. 25000km.Es ist immer noch die erste Kassette drauf.Man sollte nur die Kette regelmäßig auf verschleiß prüfen.Bei mir hält die XTR Kette so 2500-3000km.

MFG


----------



## Daryl (7. April 2004)

Aha - es gibt also noch ein paar mehr Leute die in der Lage sind mit ihrem Material umzugehen


----------



## sterniwaf (7. April 2004)

Hallo Daryl
Respekt vor deiner Leistung. Ich wüßte gerne, wie du deine Kette und Kassette pflegst, wie schnell du durchschnittlich fährst, wieviele Höhenmeter.


----------



## Daryl (7. April 2004)

Hallo Sterni

nicht besonderes eigentlich, die Kette wird mit Motorex des öfteren abgerieben oder mit dem Pedros-System komplett gereinigt. Gleiches gilt für Kassette und Kurbeln. Eine schwarze Kassette voller Öl und Dreck gibt es bei mir nicht. Wenn man dann noch darauf achtet, dass die Kettenlinie stimmt, dann hält sich der Verschleiß auch bei hohen Laufleistungen in Grenzen. Letzteres stimmt bei vielen, vielen Bikes nicht, weil oft einfach der Umwerfer nach einem Sturz minimal verbogen wurde und dann fangen die Probleme mit Kette und Ritzel an.

Wie schnell ich fahre ist bei mir unerheblich und hängt vom Trainingstyp ab. 80% meiner Fahrten liegen im Pulsbereich von GA1. Höhenmeter vom letzten Jahr weiß ich nicht, hab erst im Januar auf den HAC4 aufgerüstet und weiß erst seitdem wieviel Hm so zusammenkommen.


----------



## sterniwaf (8. April 2004)

Ich merke, du fährst Kette schonend. Aber trotzdem wird sich auch bei dir die Kette längen. Das sieht man an der Kassettte, wenn die Enden der Kettenaufnahmen aussehen wie Haifischzähne. Außerdem ist es richtig, das der Kettenverschleiß bei richtigem Gebrauch der Kette, also kein Schräglauf und nur die 3x3 plus eins Schaltung fährt. Nur wie sieht das in der Praxis aus: Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das für meine optimale Trittfrequenz, z.B. bei Gegenwind oder an kurzen Anstiegen, die Schaltung nicht mehr paßt. Also: Schräglauf und damit steigt der Verschleiß rapide. 
Seitdem ich die Speedhub fahre, ist das aber alles, Gott sei Dank, für mich Vergangenheit. Auch eine XTR kommt nicht an die Schalt-Performance der Rohloff heran. Oder hast du schon mal versucht im Stand zu schalten, oder mehr als drei Gänge aufeinmal? Übrigens, mein Bike mit Speedhub ist nicht schwerer als das Bike mit Kettenschaltung!


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2004)

Daryl schrieb:
			
		

> Aha - es gibt also noch ein paar mehr Leute die in der Lage sind mit ihrem Material umzugehen




Du kannst aber schon lesen? Er hat geschrieben, dass eine Kette 2500 - 3000 km bei ihm hält. Und keine utopischen, Ritzelmördernde 9000 km oder mehr.

Aber lass es gut sein. Manche Leute lügen sich gerne in den eigenen Sack. Soll so sein. Glaub was du willst. Wenn sich eine Kette längt, dann wechsle ich diese. Du vielleicht nicht, fahr weiter so, ist ja anscheinend sehr gut bei dir möglich.


----------



## fone (8. April 2004)

andreas, es geht schon wieder los...   

alles lügner und poser und n00bs ausser mutti.


gruß
fone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2004)

fone schrieb:
			
		

> andreas, es geht schon wieder los...
> 
> alles lügner und poser und n00bs ausser mutti.
> 
> ...



Nööö, will ich gar nicht sagen, aber Ketten die 9000km oder mehr halten (vor allem ohne die Ritzel zu beschädigen)....


----------



## winalotarace (8. April 2004)

Danke Danke Danke Danke

Ihr seid wundervoll.
Nur mit eurer Hilfe ist es gelungen diesen Thrad so groß und lang zu machen.
Dank eurer Gabe von Hölzchen auf Stöckchen und wieder zurück zu kommen ist es möglich gewesen eine dermahsene ansammlung von Geistigen Ergüssen zu sammeln die auch noch von so vielen gelesen wird,  irre, einfach toll !

Ich kann nur sagen weiter so!

Wie wäre eine kleine Anregung mit neuen Thesen:

Canyon doch eine super Marke mit zukunfsweisendem Vertriebssystem was auf einer künstlichen Verknappung und damit einhergenden Kaufanreizung basiert?

MTB Käufer die belastbarste und zufriedenste  Kaufgruppe in Europa?

Kinderanhänger als logische Ergänzung zum Schienenverkehr?

Weltumrundung mit XTR-Gruppe möglich weil auch Salzwasserfest?

Warten einige Besteller auf einen Eintrag im Ginnes-Book in der Kategorie:
    "Längste Lieferzeit  auf Landfahrzeuge" ?

;-)


----------



## fone (8. April 2004)

was hast du denn jetzt für ein rad winotolerance?

gruß
fone


----------



## winalotarace (13. April 2004)

Nicolai Helius.
XT,DT-Swiss,Fox-Tallas,4.1 DT-Swiss + Onyx, usw.

2999,- beim Händler in der Nähe nach wunsch zusammengestellt.


----------



## fone (13. April 2004)

wina,

geile sache! traumbike sowieso.

glückwunsch.

aber sackteuer   ich musste mit der hälfte auskommen 

gruß
fone


----------

